# Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten



## dorschman (26. April 2006)

Lt. Voeglers Angelreisen. Sind inzwischen schon die ersten drei 
Reisegruppen aus Island zurueck.

Ist da vielleicht ein Boardie darunter gewesen der hier mal 
berichten kann

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## Luzifer (26. April 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Dorschman

ich glaube hier biste falsch,du muß unter Angeln Weltweit oder Europa posten
da antwortet bestimmt einer wenn er dabei war 
schreibe mal an ein MOD das er die Anfrage da rein schiebt


----------



## Kunze (26. April 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo!

Hab`s verschiebt... #h


----------



## dorschman (26. April 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

muss ich so akzeptieren obwohl ich es schade finde
angeln in europa oder angeln weltweit sind doch relativ
tote Bereiche und Island ist doch ein Ziel für passionierte Norgefahrer
die mal woanders hin wollen oder in Norge schon ueberall waren


----------



## Phill 748 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Am Dienstag gehts ab nach Island,
hoffe ich kann dann was positives berichten.


----------



## Ossipeter (27. April 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Das hoffen wir auch! interessantes Ziel!


----------



## dorschman (30. April 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

@phil_748
fahrt ihr auch mit voegler's angelreisen ?
wuensch euch viele dicke Fische (ich hoffe es gibt da oben mehr 
als nur Dorsch)


----------



## Phill 748 (30. April 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Dorschmann!
wir fahren mit voegler's angelreisen,
und ich bin mir ziemlich sicher das es dort mehr als dorsch gibt.
aber bald weis ich`s genau.:q


----------



## hirschangler (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

*Hallo *


----------



## hirschangler (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Dorschmann! 5Mecklenburger waren in Island vom 17. bis 24.04.06 was gibts für fragen? Dorsche gab es reichlich. Nette Gastgeber ,tolle Landschaft,sehr gute Unterkünfte,falsche Ankündigungen von Vöglers ,topp Betreuung an Land.


----------



## Axel_Becker (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Dorschmann,
axel hier. Wie ich sehe hast Du bereits im Board gepostet und auch reges Interesse gefunden (für alle anderen: ich bin einer der Mitreisenden und fahre mit Dorschmann nach Sudavik).
@hirschangler:
Uns würde ein Erfahrungsbericht bzw. Erfahrungsaustausch (Eure guten und schechten) natürlich interessieren.
Zum Beispile:
1. Wurde Euer Gepäck gewogen (Rückflug)?
2. Habt Ihr Bleie mit genommen oder dort organisiert?
3. Was kann man dort kaufen und was sollten wir mitnehmen?
4. Was habt Ihr für Fische gefangen (interessiert bestimmt alle anderen auch)?
5. Könnt Ihr uns Tipps zur Montage oder Plätzen mitteilen 
6. Habt Ihr dort Köderfische (Heringe gefangen bzw. kaufen können)?
  usw......

Wäre toll, wenn Ihr uns dazu ein paar Tipps geben könntet.

@dorschman:
Hoffe, mein Einmischen ist ok.

Gruß an Alle und vielen Dank.
axel


----------



## hirschangler (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

1.Es wurde gewogen. Es wurde Aufpreis angedroht. aber nicht kassiert.
2.Bleie sollten noch kommen es gab aber sehr wenig Verluste.
3.Im Laden kann man fast alles kaufen aber noch teurer wie in Norge. 
  Alkohol und Bier am besten auf dem Flughafen.
4.Dorsch,Dorsch,Dorsch,Großdorsch 21kg (einer) beißen auch auf Kneifzange
5.Erkundigt euch vor Ort, Brockmüller ist *Angelreiseverkäufer* !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
6.Gibt es im Hafen.


----------



## Axel_Becker (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Hischman,

danke für Deine Antworten / Tipps. 
Gruß,
axel


----------



## dorschman (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

@PHIL 748
bitte melde Dich unbedingt bei mir wenn du aus Island zurück bist
habe dir meine Tel. Nr. per PM zukommen lassen.

Danke!
Dorschman


----------



## dorschman (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

wer von der Reise enttaeuscht war und keine Lust hat oeffentlich darueber
zu schreiben kann mir auch gerne ne PM zukommen lassen.
Bin für jede Info dankbar 

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## Bin Angeln (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Dorschmann, fliege in zwei Wochen auch nach Island und bin auch an Infos interresiert, verstehe aber nicht warum jemand, auch wenn es eine Enttäuschung war, nicht darüber schreiben will? 

Gruß
Bin Angeln


----------



## dorschman (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

@Bin Angeln
Ich fliege am 23.05.06 nach Sudavik 
Wohin geht es bei dir ?


----------



## dorschman (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

@PHIL 748

Hallo Phil sehe gerade das du online bist 
kann ich dich telefonisch erreichen ?
oder schreibst du gerade deinen bericht ?

Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## Bin Angeln (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Dorschmann, wir fliegen auch am 23.05. aber nach Talknafjördur.Haben bei Vögler  gebucht.Hast du die Reiseunterlagen bekommen? Falls du bis dahin Tipps erhällts, bitte weitergeben. Wäre sehr dankbar, denn außer dem Reisebericht von Rainer Korn ist mir nichts bekannt. 

Gruß
Bin Angeln


----------



## dorschman (10. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

@Bin Angeln
stell dich schon mal auf 10 - 12 Std. Transfer vom Flughafen
bis zur Anlage ein.


----------



## Annold (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

|wavey: Hallo,zusammen

Melde mich hier zum ersten Mal.

Fahren Dienstag zu fünft nach Sudavik.
Transferzeit wegen Winterschäden soll ca.2-3 h länger sein,
stellen uns auf sicherlich einige Unwägbarkeiten ein, sind halt die ersten Touren in das neue Gebiet, wird aber sicherlich spannend werden.
Sind schon alle ganz elektrisch, die vorliegenden Berichte (Korn), jetzt selber mal überprüfen zu können.

Noch ein Tipp:  www.theyr.net #6   sehr gute Wetter-Daten Isafjördur
( nur anmelden, 14 Tage kostenfreier Zugang )

Gruss
Annold


----------



## Dorsch Jakob (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo


----------



## tamandua (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*



			
				Dorsch Jakob schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo



Ebenfalls Hallo|wavey:

Du hast bei deiner Vorstellung geschrieben, dass du bereits Island besuchen durftest und dort auch Angeln warst. Lass uns dich teilhaben an deinen Erlebnissen dort, damit sich auch andere Angler ein Bild machen können und sich auf eine evtl bevorstehende Angelreise ins schöne Island vorbereiten können.


----------



## Dorsch Jakob (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Dorschmann,
um dir zu antworten bin ich gestern dem Angelboard begetreten. Wir waren einer der ersten Gruppen die über Angelreisen nach Talknafjördur geflogen sind. Die Anreise ist echt beschwerlich, wir sind hinzu 26 Stunden(mit einer Panne auf Island von 3 Std.) unterwegs gewesen. Zurück nach Schwerin dauerte es 23 Std. Dort war es aber sehr gut. "Hirschangel" hat ja schon berichtet, er war in unserer Crew. Leider haben wir nur Dorsche gefangen, das aber in Massen. Der Guid(ein sehr netter Jurastudent der sehr gut deutsch Spricht)sagte "Im Juni, Juli müsst ihr kommen, dann fängt man artenreich und viel". Wie soll das nur aussehen? Unserer Meinung nach müssen die Fische einem dann ja ins Boot sprngen. Die Boote sind super, schnell, gross - einfach perfekt. Nochmal zum angeln. Wir sind alle mit einer guten Stationärrolle ausgekommen. Wir hatten natürlich viel zu viel andere Ausrüstung mit. Es mag aber an der Jahreszeit gelegen haben. 
(10.- 17.04.06)

Das wars für erste von mir

Esgrüßt euch

Dorsch Jakob


----------



## dorschman (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

@Dorsch Jakob
Danke fuer die Infos. Was habt Ihr fuer den ltr. Sprit zahlen 
muessen ? wieviel habt Ihr da in den 6 tagen verballert ?
Gruss
Dorschman


----------



## Dorsch Jakob (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hier bin ich nochmal, wer noch direkte Fragen über die Islandangelreise hat sollte die Fragen stellen. ich antworte gerne.

Bis bald 

Dorsch Jakob


----------



## Dorsch Jakob (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Man zahlt für einen Liter Diesel 1,00€, wir haben 154€ bezahlt. Sind aber nicht langsam und wenig gefahren. Haben aus Fatreksfjödur, das Bier geholt.(Die Dose Beeks 2,50€)

Bis dann 

Dorsch Jakob


----------



## Bin Angeln (11. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Dorsch Jakob, habt Ihr in Euro den Sprit bezahlt oder in Landeswährung?
Braucht man überhaupt Kronen oder reichen Kreditkarte und Euros?
Gruß, Bin Angeln


----------



## steini (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo,
wir waren vom 02.05.06-09.05.06 in Talknafjördur.Das Wetter,die Unterkünfte und die Boote sind vom allerfeinsten.Das einzig negative war die Anreise mit dem Bus vom Flughafen zur Anlage (ca.7-8 Stunden).
Denn es gibt fast nur Schotterstraßen und man wird die Fahrt fast komplett durchgeschüttelt.
Die Dorschbestände auf Island sind einzigartig.Es wurden in unserer Zeit Dorsche bis 42 Pfund gefangen.Man brauchte auch nicht weit rausfahren,die Dorsche lagen auch im Hafenbecken herum.
Steinbeißer waren auch vorhanden,auch in schönen Größen(bis 16 Pfund),aber man muß sie suchen.Eine andere Gruppe hatte am letzten Tag eine gute Stelle gefunden und sagenhafte 33 Stück mit vier Leuten gefangen.
Die Betreuung vor Ort war einzigartig.Jeden morgen wurden die alten Fischkisten mit einem Kran vom Bord gehoben und neue mit frischen Eis reingestellt.
Wenn einer noch Fragen hat,einfach Fragen
Gruß
Steini


----------



## ralle (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*



			
				steini schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> wir waren vom 02.05.06-09.05.06 in Talknafjördur.Das Wetter,die Unterkünfte und die Boote sind vom allerfeinsten.Das einzig negative war die Anreise mit dem Bus vom Flughafen zur Anlage (ca.7-8 Stunden).
> Denn es gibt fast nur Schotterstraßen und man wird die Fahrt fast komplett durchgeschüttelt.
> Die Dorschbestände auf Island sind einzigartig.Es wurden in unserer Zeit Dorsche bis 42 Pfund gefangen.Man brauchte auch nicht weit rausfahren,die Dorsche lagen auch im Hafenbecken herum.
> ...




Hallo Steini 

Wie wärs mit nen klitzekleinen bebilderten Bericht ??????

 |supergri


----------



## Bin Angeln (12. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Steini, 
das klingt gut. Wenn alles passt ist die lange Busreise auch zu verschmerzen. Wo ist die Stelle mit den Steinbeißer? Fliege am 23.05.auch dorthin. Wie läufts am Flughafen, gibts Kontrollen? Laut Reisedokus sind nur 3 Kilo Lebensmittel erlaubt, recht wenig wie ich meine.Wird da gezielht darauf geachtet? Recht viele Fragen auf einmal gell . Über eine Antwort würde ich mich freuen.
Gruß, Bin Angeln


----------



## Dorschi (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Konntet Ihr Fisch mit nach Hause bringen?


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (15. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Damit ihr nicht so lange auf Antworten warten müsst, antworte ich mal für Steini, er ist nicht allzu oft On.
Bin zwar nicht mit gefahren ( Babypause) habe aber Info der vier aus erster Hand.

Sie haben Fisch mit zurückgenommen: ca 90kg Filet für 4 Personen.
Am Airport in Frankfurt am Main (ihr werdet vermutlich ab Hahn fliegen) gab es Gewichtskontrollen, bei 5% Toleranz haben sie aber nichts gesagt.
Auf Island hat das Gewicht weniger Interessiert, soll aber nicht heissen, daß das immer so ist.
Die Guides waren auch sehr Interessiert neue Stellen zu erfahren, sehr jungfräuliches Revier.

Bericht folgt auf unserer Homepage, sobald ich die Freigabe erhalten habe.
Allerdings bin ich auch schon auf die Bilder gespannt.


Bei Fragen, meldet euch, ich gebe sie weiter!


----------



## Dorsch1 (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Auf diesen Bericht bin ich auch schon sehr gespannt,denn Island interessiert auch mich noch.

@ Phill748

Du solltest eigendlich auch wieder zurück sein.Vieleicht kann man sich ja mal zu einem Livegespräch treffen.Ich wohne ja gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## Dorsch Jakob (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo an alle Islandinterssierte,

leider hatte ich in den letzten Tagen wenig Zeit, habe aber die Fragen gelesen. Das mit den 3 kg Lebensmittel hat niemand interessiert. Wir sind von Kopenhagen geflogen, es klappte reibungslos. Die Rutenrohre und die Styroporkisten gingen als Sondergepäck und kamen heil an. Wir hatten aber zurück am Zoll in Kevlavik Stress mit dem Fisch. Man hat schon sehr genau darauf geachtet, dass wir nicht mehr als 40 kg Gepäck( Handgepäck extra) hatten. Man wollte uns pro 1 kg Übergewicht 18,00€ abnehmen. Hat man an Ende aber nicht, da wir die wartende Schlange aufhielten und wir noch einiges ins Handgepäck unterbrachten. Wir haben unser Gepäck aber für die ganze Gruppe wiegen lassen, so kam auch noch für die Beamten ein Problem auf. Am Ende hat es geklappt.
Was ich noch empfehlen möchte, macht die Rundfahrt mit dem Busfahrer mit so erkundet man wenigsten etwas von der Insel. man muss sich ja auch von vielen filetieren erholen.

So das war´s

Es grüßt euch

Dorsch Jakob


----------



## Bin Angeln (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Dorsch Jakob, ich habe gelesen das der Transfer zur Anlage ca. 7 Stunden dauert, ist da eine Rundfahrt noch nötig ?

Gruß, Bin Angeln


----------



## Dorsch Jakob (16. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Bin Angeln, ich meine ja, denn wir sind um 18.00 Uhr ab Kevlafik gefahren und da wurde es bald dunkel. Zurück sind wir um 22.00 Uhr gefahren also auch die ganze Nacht.
Der Transfer ist sehr bescheiden, denn die straßen sind sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Gruß Dorsch Jakob


----------



## Havsei69 (20. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

*Hallo *

Wir fliegen am 30.05.nach Talknafjördür
Haben gestern endlich eine Info-broschüre geschickt bekommen,
in der uns mitgeteilt wurde das durch den Wegfall einer Steuerbegünstigung
der Dieselpreis auf 1 Euro/Liter gestiegen sei!
Aufgrund dessen hat man sich entschlossen,die Bootsmotoren
auf ca.130 PS zu drosseln!
Der Verbrauch soll so um 40% reduziert werden !

Gruss Havsei69

PS:Warum halten sich alle die schon da waren,ein wenig bedeckt mit Infos?


----------



## Dorsch Jakob (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Havsei69,

zu dem Boot. Wir wussten nicht das der Motor gedrosselt ist oder war.
Wir waren Anfang April da und haben 1,00€ für den Liter Diesel bezahlt.
Wenn er gedrosselt war, dann war das Boot super schnell. Man musste sich 
während der Anfahrt immer verstecken, damit die Mütze nicht wegfliegt.
Ich glaube die Boote sind gedrosselt oder nicht immer super.

Es grüßt euch 

Dorsch Jakob


----------



## Bin Angeln (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Dorsch Jakob,

gibt es in der nähe der Anlage in Talknafjordur heiße Quellen ? 

Gruß, Bin Angeln


----------



## Dorsch Jakob (21. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Bin Angeln,

ja es gibt dort heiße Quellen. Die drei Becken sind aber sehr klein(2*3m) und nur flach. Ist aber sehr entspannend und mit einem Bier in der Hand gut zu geniessen. Die Entfrenung von den Häusern ca. 2 km. Wir sind immer mit dem Auto, dass man uns zur Verfügung gestellt hat dort hingefahren. Das jeden Tag.
#h 
Schöne Grüße

Dorsch Jakob


----------



## Bin Angeln (22. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Dorsch Jakob,

danke für die Info, ist rechzeitig gekommen,denn die Koffer sind gepackt aber eine Badehose geht gerade noch hinein.Morgen früh  um 5 Uhr gehts nach Island. Werde berichten, versprochen.

Bin Angeln


----------



## Annold (26. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Sudavik 16.5.-23.(24.)05.06

top: Fischreichtum
positiv: Unterkunft,Boot
negativ: Infrastruktur, Info`s Veranstalter
indiskutabel:Transfer-Dauer

Dorsch, Seelachs, Schellfisch in traumhaften Mengen+Grössen
(800 kg in 3 Stunden) Auch auf blanken Haken.
Steinbeisser in ausreichenden Mengen
Heilbutt lt. Aussage Meeresbiologe vor Ort nicht vorhanden

Diesel-Preis: 1,20 €/Liter ( 0,50 Cent angeblich in 2005 ! )
Boote sehr gut, keine "gedrosselten" Motoren , sondern 130 PS-Aggregate,
absolut ausreichend.

Geschäft ca. 1,2 km , nur zu Fuss, keine Autos vorhanden, manchmal wird man mitgenommen , Isländer sehr freundlich.
Zum nächsten Städtchen (ca. 25 km) mit Leihwagen ( 100 €/Tag)

Transferzeit hin: ca. 9 Stunden

Transferzeit zurück: ca. 11 Stunden: Äusserst riskante Fahrt bei schwerem Schnee-Sturm ,Blindflug ohne Sicht, absolut nicht zumutbar, Flieger verpasst,
2 Nächte ohne Schlaf- Stimmung dadurch ziemlich vermiesst.

Bilder folgen später |uhoh: 

Gruss
Annold


----------



## dorschman (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

einen sehr aufschlußreichen Bericht zum Thema Island
habe ich gerade nebenan bei den NAFFEN gefunden

quote:So, wie versprochen mein Bericht über die Angelreise nach Island.

Am 9.Mai fuhr unsere Vierergruppe voller Vorfreude auf das fantastische Angeln in den Westfjorden Islands mit zwei vollgepackten Autos nach Frankfurt zum Flughafen. In der Halle viele Angler mit ihren "erkennbaren" Ausrüstungen waren genauso aufgeregt wie wir. Beim Check In dann die erste große Aufregung. Wir können zwar nach Island fliegen, aber unsere gesamte Angelausrüstung dürfe nicht mit!!!  So die freundliche Auskunft eines betont netten Herren. Die Stimmung war einfach "toll". Ich hatte die "Kutter & Küste" Nr. 20 mit, in der ausdrücklich vermerkt war, daß eine Desinfektionspflicht der Ausrüstung für die Reisenden des Veranstalters nicht besteht, da nur im Meer gefischt wird. "Ist nichts Offizielles!", meinte der nette Herr. Ein Sportfreund aus Bayern kam dann zu Hilfe, er hatte eine Faxantwort des Veranstalters, in der die Befreiung von der Desinfektionpflicht ausdrücklich vermerkt war. Auch das reichte dem "Netten" nicht. Er verschwand und wir blockierten mit Wut im Bauch den Check In-Schalter. Nach geraumer Zeit, mittlerweile "versammelten" sich am Schalter gut 50 Angler, kam der "Nette" zurück und bemerkte gönnerhaft, daß er das Fax geprüft habe und für offiziell befinde. Großes Aufatmen!!! 

Flug gut drei Stunden, Landung in Kevlavik und der ganze Spuk begann von vorne!!! Ohne Desinfektionsnachweis können wir zwar ins Land, aber unsere Ausrüstung nicht!!! Jetzt reichte es!!! Wir erklärten den Leuten, daß unsere komplette Ausrüstung neu sei und deshalb ja auch nicht desinfiziert werden müsse. Naja, das wollten sie jetzt aber erstmal prüfen. Das "fröhliche" Auspacken begann. Bei den ersten tatsächlich alles neu und da mittlerweile der Zollbereich mit Anglern "überschwemmt" war, durften wir passieren. Naja, bei einigen Bayern, die ihr Bier als Grundnahrungsmittel betrachten, waren saftige Strafzölle fällig, ansonsten wieder großes Aufatmen. (max. 6Liter Bier + 1Liter Hochprozentiges)
Aus der im Katalog des Veranstalters angegebenen Transferzeit von rund 5 Stunden mit dem Bus wurden dann 8 Stunden. Aber egal, wir wollten zum Fisch!!! Nachts um halb eins angekommen wurden wir vom isländischen Betreuer und dem deutsch sprechenden Betreuer von Fjord Fishing begrüßt, in unsere Häuser gebracht und für den nächsten Morgen um neun Uhr die Einweisung in die Boote vereinbart. Die Häuser waren tadellos, viel Platz und gut eingerichtet. Die avisierte Entfernung zum Boot sollte ja so rund 40 Meter betragen, traf aber nur auf zwei Häuser zu, die anderen, so auch unseres, standen dann in rund 10-facher Entfernung!!!    
Vor der Einweisung nach kurzer Nacht wurden dann ersteinmal Bootsverträge geschlossen, sodass die Einweisung für die fünf Boote dann gegen 13.00 Uhr abgeschlossen war!!! Jetzt sollte es endlich losgehen! Da wir ja keine schweren Pilker und Bleie aus der Heimat mitschleppen sollten und alles günstig von den Betreuern verkauft würde, wollten wir uns damit eindecken. Antwort: "Bleie haben wir, Pilker gibt es weit und breit nicht!"
Gott sei Dank hatten wir alte grössere Pilker zum späteren "Wegwerfen" ohne Drillinge als Grundbleie mitgebracht. Also Sprengringe raus und Drillinge drann. Jetzt ging es aber endlich raus, den grossen Steinbeissern und Heilbutts entgegen! Wir sind aus dem Drillen und Gaffen (Gaff mitnehmen, gibts da nicht in den Booten!) nicht mehr rausgekommen. Nach zwei Stunden waren unsere beiden, jede ca. 3 Zentner (!) Fisch fassenden Kisten voll! Jetzt ratet mal womit! Dorsch, Dorsch, Dorsch, Dorsch und nochmals Dorsch!!! 
Es wurden an den gesamten Tagen zwar auch einige schöne Steinbeisser und Köhler sowie kleine Schellfische gefangen, ansonsten aber nur Dorsche. Fairerweise muss ich aber sagen, daß das Durchschnittsgewicht gewaltig hoch war. Achso, Heilbutt, so meinte unser isländischer Betreuer, wird nur sehr selten gefangen!!! Ein dreipfündiges "Heilbüttchen" aus unserer Truppe war der Einzige! 
Wer stundenlang pumpen, pumpen und nochmals pumpen will, ist in Island gut aufgehoben. Glücklicherweise war in Sudavik eine Fischverarbeitungsfabrik, die sich täglich über viele zusätzliche Zentner an Dorsch gefreut hat. 
Die Boote waren allererste Sahne und absolut hochseetauglich.  
Meine Ausrüstung war:

Daiwa Interliner Norway Boat 20-50 Lbs mit Avet LX 6/3 zum Pilken
Penn Millenium Boat 50 Lbs mit Penn GTI 340 zum Naturköderfischen
Pezon & Michel Sea Jigger 20 Lbs mit Abu 6500 C3 zum leichten Pilken und
Penn International Never Crack Big Fish 100-500 Gr. in 3 Meter mit Penn Slammer 560 zum "Rumspielen". 

Beim Naturköderangeln haben sich die Dorsche den Köder geschnappt, wenn unten angekommen, dann gabs unlösbare Hänger. Island besteht irgendwie nur aus Stein und Wasser. Mein Favorit war die Inliner mit der Avet. Absolute Traumcombo für mich!!!

Abschliessend die Meinung fast Aller: "Schönes Angeln, herrliche Natur, aber nochmals nach Island zum Angeln muss ich nicht haben!"  

Irgendwie hat gerade meine Maus den Geist aufgegeben. Ich muss erstmal sehen, was damit ist.
Werde noch ein paar Bilder nachlegen!

Gruss
Georg


----------



## Dorsch Jakob (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Danke für den Bericht.

Uns ging es ähnlich, wir geben eine große Schuld dem Reiseanbieter, der viel versprochen und wenig gehalten hat.

Gruß 
Dorsch Jakob


----------



## tamandua (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Berichte.#6
Wie sieht es denn mit Ausflügen aus, die etwas weiter ins Landesinnere führen sollen? Ich interessiere mich sehr für Island, könnte mir aber doch vorstellen, dass ich nicht eine Woche lang täglich von früh bis spät zentnerweise Dorsch aus dem Meer ziehen möchte. Das macht den Armen keine Freude, wird sicher irgendwann langweilig und ist auch imho nicht sinnvoll. 
Besteht also irgendwie die Möglichkeit, ein wenig Sightseeing zu betreiben? Wenn man schonmal in einem so grandiosen Land ist, will man ja auch etwas  davon sehen. Sind Autovermietung oder öffentliche Verkehrsmittel einigermaßen gut zu erreichen? Gibt es vielleicht geführte Bustouren? Oder ist man am Angelort so weit ab vom Schuss, dass man gewissermaßen zum Angeln ''gezwungen'' ist, weil alle anderen Aktivitäten kaum möglich sind.


----------



## Bin Angeln (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Tamandua, 

komme gerade aus Talknafjordur, dort kann man einen PKW für 75€ / Tag mieten. Für mein Gefühl waren die 8 Stunden Anreise jedoch ausreichend.

Gruß, Bin Angeln


----------



## tamandua (30. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Nunja, gut, dann kann man bei bedarf ja darauf zurückgreifen. Danke für die Information. Wie sind die Anlagen denn gelegen? Ist man ausschließlich unter Anglern, oder trifft man ab und zu auch auf Einheimische? Oder ist man gar ganz alleine und sieht eine Woche fast keine Menschenseele? Das fände ich etwas schade, denn Land und Leute gehören für mich auch imemr zum Erlebnis dazu.


----------



## Bin Angeln (31. Mai 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo Tamandua,
die Anlagen sind am Stadtrand, nicht am Wasser wie aus Norwegen gewohnt.
Es gibt eine Dorfkneipe, wir waren jedoch nicht dort.Am Steg trifft man Berufsfischer mit denen man plaudern kann.
Gruß, Bin Angeln


----------



## hardanger2002 (24. Juni 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Hallo zusammen,

Bin am 20.Juni  vom Islandfestival aus Talknafjördur zurückgekommen.
Boote und Häuser sind vom Feinsten, Dorsche bis 32 Pfund 
gefangen, wenn man es darauf anlegt auch tonnenweise (pro Person).
Das Durchschnittgewicht liegt bei 2-4 kg, bei den gigantischen Fischvorkommen kann man die Hiesigen erahnen, bevor sie von der EU zum Plündern freigegeben wurden.
Diesel kostet z.Zt. 1,20 Euro, Verbrauch ca. 1l/sm.
Gute Seewolfbestände am Fjordausgang bei ca. 35 m Tiefe, als Köder sind Kalmare bei den Fischern erhältlich.
Heilbutt kommt vor, gezieltes Angeln an der Landzunge rechts vom Hafen erfolgversprechend.
Gefangene Fische können im Hafen selbst filetiert werden,
möglich und empfehlenswert ist die Bestellung in der Fischfabrik,
Kosten pro kg 2,- Euro (Schellfisch, Steinbeißer und Dorsch wahlweise in beliebiger Mischung incl. stabiler Styroporkiste).
Im ortsansässigen Geschäft ist nur Leichtbier erhältlich, unbedingt im Duty Free in Kevlavik eindecken, nächstes Geschäft mit normalem Bier ca. 25 sm.
Im Handgepäck unbedingt die Schnur von den Rollen (Frankfurt/Hahn)!!!!!!!!

Wenn die Bilder fertig sind, werden diese noch nachgereicht, bis dann !

hardanger 2002


----------



## hardanger2002 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

So, wie versprochen, noch ein paar Bilder.
Habe das jetzt mal über einen Link gemacht
http://klaus-netzker.fotoalbum-medion.de/


			
				hardanger2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Bin am 20.Juni  vom Islandfestival aus Talknafjördur zurückgekommen.
> Boote und Häuser sind vom Feinsten, Dorsche bis 32 Pfund
> ...


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Klasse Bilder und Bericht. Wieviel habt ihr pro Mann für den Urlaub bezahlt?


----------



## hardanger2002 (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*



			
				Ossipeter schrieb:
			
		

> Klasse Bilder und Bericht. Wieviel habt ihr pro Mann für den Urlaub bezahlt?


Hallo !

Da es sich um das sogenannte Islandfestival handelte, lag es etwa bei 1100 Euro für eine Woche (incl. Flug, Transfer, Boot u. Unterkunft).
Sonst liegt der Preis je nach Saison bei max.
Belegung der Unterkunft bei 799-899 Euro.
Diesel schlägt je nach Fahrleistung mit 50-100 Euro pro Person zu Buche.
Wie es nächstes Jahr aussieht, wird man sehen, billiger wird es sicher nicht.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

hardanger 2002


----------



## Ossipeter (21. Juli 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Danke für die rasche Info!


----------



## Buko (25. August 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*

Gibt es eigentlich einen Bericht über das Island-Festival oder habe ich etwas nicht gelesen?


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (26. November 2006)

*AW: Island 2006 wer war schon da und kann berichten*



tamandua schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Berichte.#6
> Wie sieht es denn mit Ausflügen aus, die etwas weiter ins Landesinnere führen sollen? Ich interessiere mich sehr für Island, könnte mir aber doch vorstellen, dass ich nicht eine Woche lang täglich von früh bis spät zentnerweise Dorsch aus dem Meer ziehen möchte. Das macht den Armen keine Freude, wird sicher irgendwann langweilig und ist auch imho nicht sinnvoll.
> Besteht also irgendwie die Möglichkeit, ein wenig Sightseeing zu betreiben? Wenn man schonmal in einem so grandiosen Land ist, will man ja auch etwas  davon sehen. Sind Autovermietung oder öffentliche Verkehrsmittel einigermaßen gut zu erreichen? Gibt es vielleicht geführte Bustouren? Oder ist man am Angelort so weit ab vom Schuss, dass man gewissermaßen zum Angeln ''gezwungen'' ist, weil alle anderen Aktivitäten kaum möglich sind.



  Habe eine Nachbarn,der mal mit seinem Offroad 4x4 - Wohnmo einige Wochen durch Island gescheppert ist. Es soll absolut grandios sein .... wenn man sich gerne in reinster Natur bewegt und auf Luxus verzichten kann.
Wenn du mal in HH bist,schau mal vorbei.

Uli


----------

